# Moka Pot Perfection At Last



## wiredgourmet (Jun 11, 2020)

I've spent weeks trying to coax something like espresso out of a Moka pot, and I'm so excited I just had to share right away, because I finally got it to work reliably. My brewing ratio is 1 gram of dry coffee in, to 3 ml of brewed coffee out. Extraction rate stays at 21 - 21.5% -- so, really approaching espresso on both fronts. The trick is to prep the funnel just right, and manage heat input carefully so that there's zero channeling or tunneling. I made a video howto which I think explains it well enough for others to try without trouble:


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

Very interesting!! I"ll try next time!


----------

